
How Anti-Vaccine Sentiment Took Hold in the United States - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/23/health/anti-vaccination-movement-us.html
======
gyuserbti
I think this is a predictable response to a healthcare system characterized by
rent seeking and monopoly. People want to exercise greater choice and feel
their autonomy is threatened when they have little diversity of options but
are financially responsible nevertheless.

To be clear, I'm not antivaccine, and personally make them a priority for
myself and family (although I am opposed to mandatory vaccines). I just think
that the antivaccine movement, along with things like the supplement industry
and recent cannabis legalization efforts are almost inevitable when people are
put in a system with few real options and a lot of control. There's pushback,
skepticism, and exaggerated response.

Come to think about it, it's funny that we're mystified at all by people
exerting a critical eye on something, and expect them to just go along. There
has to be a better way.

It's bizarre to me to expect people to unquestionably accept vaccines when
their generic drugs are being tainted or poisoned, and they can't afford
anything else.

------
super-serial
The US healthcare system is the only system in the world that bankrupts people
for receiving medical care. We constantly hear how we’re getting charged many
times more than other countries for the same health services.

Is it really surprising that large segments of the population distrust the
medical community? I’m actually one of those people.

Luckily I realize the difference between valid research that has over 100
years of proven effectiveness like the research behind vaccines, versus the
type that’s done so there can be a new ad to “ask your doctor” about on TV.

A lot of people generalize and can’t tell the difference. If we want to fix
that maybe we should fix the system first.

